# Just go pick up the parts ... It's easy!



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They don't stock the Am Std Curtain 50 at your supply house?:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You guys don't stock them on your trucks? I have three on my truck at all times and three in my parts shed.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Haven't seen one of those flush valves in years


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> Haven't seen one of those flush valves in years


Honestly, I've never seen one! My guess is, if you can find one, cost is $100-$175?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Haven't seen one of those flush valves in years


I've seen one in the last 15 years...

They got a new Toto Drake II...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never gone into one like this guy on the video has done..
I dont think I would have the patience to deal with attempting to unscrew those nuts from the bottom side of the tank like that.... and I doubt anyone would get lucky enough for them to budge at all:no:.

If I had to fool with one, I would probably dry out the bowl with a blow torch or hot lamp till it was bone dry around that bottom seal and then put a huge wad of silicone around the base ...then let it dry for a day and come back with a new drum...
I think it would solve the leaking problem around that china........ but I am not gonna do it anytime in this life....


I have recently gotten into an argument with an old lady who insisted that I repair one of those pigs....it was 50s pink and I told her that no one in town would touch it... we parted ways and I wished her the best luck..

there is still some of that junk lurking around town and in the older 50-60s suburbs on the south side .


..


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

By the time your done screwing with that thing it would have been cheaper and faster to sell them a whole new toilet. I still see a few of them around from time to time.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I've seen them but never had to repair one thankfully. Thanks for the post.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone whose ever rebuilt a vent away and succeeded belongs in the plumbing business. This bowl is a joke.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> Anyone whose ever rebuilt a vent away and succeeded belongs in the plumbing business. This bowl is a joke.


The few of those I ran into over the years I set up for someone else that was much more familiar with them. That is the only toilet I would not mess with because I never saw the point in learning about that particular model I never saw a point morning about that . Any of the old Kohlers or Case or even that same toilet without the vent-away contraption I would happily rebuild. But not the vent away. And most people did not want to pay the $8-900 to rebuild them


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Kohler had almost the same design at one time. I dont think there are many around though.


----------

